# 2014 Middle Colorado River Clean-up



## Jeremy Isenhart (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am organizing a Middle Colorado River clean-up to take place on Saturday, April 26th from 8am to 2pm at Grand River Park in New Castle, CO. We will be cleaning the stretch of the Colorado River from Canyon Creek to Silt. There will be giveaways by local clothing company Coalatree Organics as well as gift certificates from Alpine Quest Sports. There will be a community BBQ immediately following the clean-up catered by Crystal River Meats and various local restaurants. We need both floaters and foot volunteers so if you live in the area or will be visiting please come join us! More info and preregistration link below.

Middle Colorado Watershed Council


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Jeremy Isenhart (Apr 11, 2014)

We have had a ton of interest in the fast-approaching river clean-up on the Mid-Co River. Thank you! If you are attending please try to preregister to be included in giveaways, and so that we can get a general idea of how many people to expect. Gotta have enough burgers!

See you Saturday...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

See you there!


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm registered! See you Sat morning!


----------

